# Trouble starting Vagrant



## Ancient (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm having a problem trying to start Vagrant...`There was an error while executing [ICODE]VBoxManage[/ICODE], a CLI used by Vagrant
for controlling VirtualBox. The command and stderr is shown below.

Command: ["startvm", "a088e9a8-750e-4136-9457-297baf12917f", "--type", "headless"]

Stderr: VBoxManage: error: Could not launch a process for the machine 'wh337_default_1553233475270_88895' (VERR_ACCESS_DENIED)
VBoxManage: error: Details: code VBOX_E_IPRT_ERROR (0x80bb0005), component MachineWrap, interface IMachine, callee nsISupports
VBoxManage: error: Context: "LaunchVMProcess(a->session, sessionType.raw(), Bstr(strEnv).raw(), progress.asOutParam())" at line 600 of file VBoxManageMisc.cpp`
The output is more large, but I only post the part seems to be describing the error.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2019)

The howto section is not for asking how to do things.

Thread moved.


----------

